# Any women want to chat with a sexy guy?



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

:boogie:boogie:clap:yes:afr:clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

You seem thirsty. Would you like some water?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok. Where is he?? I can't see him on the thread!!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Shall I find you a premium rate phone number ?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Ok. Where is he?? I can't see him on the thread!!


Burn


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Girls, PM me. :-D
Check out this sexy mofo:http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4524/tyyb.jpg


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Ok. Where is he?? I can't see him on the thread!!


you win this thread :yes


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

No she doesn't! She does not win this thread! THIS IS MY THREAD! MY THREAD!


----------



## ricejabroni (Oct 28, 2013)

Here I am


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

did someone call me?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think people in hell have a better chance at finding a glass of ice water.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

heh, this thread...wow.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread was made as a parody by the way.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You seem thirsty. Would you like some water?


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, this thread. :lol


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey ladies, I'm a super sexy guy too that wants to chat. Here's a pic of me. Sorry that I'm not wearing a shirt, I'm just too sexy for it.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I think people in hell have a better chance at finding a glass of ice water.


LOL


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Move over peeps, sexys back * strips*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Hey ladies, I'm a super sexy guy too that wants to chat. Here's a pic of me. Sorry that I'm not wearing a shirt, I'm just too sexy for it.


*sees pic, opens chat*


----------

